# Who has taken the worst beating in MMA?



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Who do you think has taken the worst beating in an MMA fight? Pics and gifs are a plus.

I'm going to have to go with. Sakuraba vs Arona

Sakuraba took the worst beating ever imo.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Sakuraba no doubt. Takayama next against Frye.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Sakaraba has taken multiple beatings. I would have to go with him also.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Frye vs Takayama or Arona vs Sakuraba


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't think there will be much of a discussion here, Saku got whooped on by Arona. It was actually really sad to watch too. A good sleeper would be Ortiz vs. Shamrock I. Ken took a beating.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Very true^^^

Leonard Garcia took a beating when he fought Roger Huerta.
I just watched that one again last night.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is my vote:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Saku all the way on this one. The Wandy beatings. The Arona beating... /cringes


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)

Enson Inoue vs Igor Vovchanchyn was pretty sick. Poor Enson.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Scott Morris was pretty much dead after Pat Smith got done with him.

Schilt took a sadistic beating at the hands of Sergei Kharitonov. I normally don't pity guys who fight in MMA, but I literally felt sorry for Semmy Schilt.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow I forgot about that Sergei Kharitonov/Semmy Schilt fight.
That was a long beating. Schilt was mounted for like 5 minutes. Poor guy. +rep for that one man.
That was a crazy fight. Schilt was like twice the size of Sergei to.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

My own little motivational picture parody.

Babalu demolished Heath... not only was he pounded to a bloody pulp, but choked out too.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Sakuraba for sure.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

rufio.e0 said:


> View attachment 1145
> 
> My own little motivational picture parody.
> 
> Babalu demolished Heath... not only was he pounded to a bloody pulp, but choked out too.


Thats a good point. He was getting beaten pretty bad and ended with a long choke out. Thats pretty much the worst you can do.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sakuraba by alot of people

Takayama by Frye

Shamrock by Ortiz

Kanehara by Shogun

Jardine by Houston

Inoue by Vovy

Herring by Fedor

Sergei by Overeem


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd like to see the repair and refurbishment on Sakuraba's face,if there's much scarring, if he has nerve damage, etc.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Balls, I forgot the beating on Enson by Vovchanchyn. He couldn't even walk to his corner, the whole side of his face was swelled like half an inch. 

Just watched the Pride HW GP yesterday and today and indeed Semmy received a severe beatdown from Kharitanov. That was some beastly hammerfists and straights for a loooooong period of time. Semmy's got a hard head.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Babalu looked great against David Heath. Matter of fact, that was the best Babalu I have ever seen, and I've seen most if not all of Sobral's fights. Everything looked good, and he made short work out of a solid fighter.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> Who do you think has taken the worst beating in an MMA fight? Pics and gifs are a plus.
> 
> I'm going to have to go with. Sakuraba vs Arona
> 
> Sakuraba took the worst beating ever imo.


100% agree one of the only fights i ever had a hard time watching


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

I change my vote... I forgot this fight.

Brandon Lee Hinkle & Sean Gannon
or 
Sergei Kharitonov vs Semmy Schiltt


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Enson/Igor and Schilt/Sergei are just slow and violent, like fights that should have been stopped way earlier.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

It wasn't necessarily long or bloody (or at least I didn't see blood) but what about Ryan Schultz vs. Chris Horodecki not too long ago?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The Legend said:


> It wasn't necessarily long or bloody (or at least I didn't see blood) but what about Ryan Schultz vs. Chris Horodecki not too long ago?


Yeah, Horodecki was pretty much helpless.. like a bird with a trapped wing eating punches.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Franklin vs. Loiseau nuff said

http://www.richfranklin.com/photo/Rich_Loiseau.a.JPG


----------



## Hands Inc. (Oct 15, 2007)

I say Frye vs. Takayama
Every time I see that fight I can't help but die laughing at how many punches are being thrown and there is absolutely no blocking. I love it, haha. Besides did you see Takayama face? I knew Asians didn't have big eyes anyways but his were shut and he was crying blood.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Hands Inc. said:


> I say Frye vs. Takayama
> Every time I see that fight I can't help but die laughing at how many punches are being thrown and there is absolutely no blocking. I love it, haha. Besides did you see Takayama face? I knew Asians didn't have big eyes anyways but his were shut and he was crying blood.


That's a good one man.
Takayama's face was a mess.
Poor Takayama, his mma career ended 0-4


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have to say Goodridge vs. Fedor


----------

